# Calgary police patrol rifle stolen from an off-duty officer’s private vehicle



## Blackadder1916 (6 Apr 2015)

This has been an interesting story out this way for the last couple of days.

http://calgaryherald.com/news/crime/police-patrol-rifle-stolen-in-northwest-calgary-car-prowling


> *Police superintendent 'sick to my stomach' over stolen assault rifle
> *
> Clara Ho, Calgary Herald
> Published on: April 6, 2015
> ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Apr 2015)

IF THE INVESTIGATION WARRANTS IT I hope a very large, very heavy book gets thrown at this doofus.


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Apr 2015)

Here too, last week.   :facepalm:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/rcmp-service-pistol-stolen-from-vehicle-in-downtown-halifax-1.3016335


----------



## MilEME09 (6 Apr 2015)

I love how in the calgary story the officer in question apparently said he wanted to take it home to clean, yet he signed out two full magazines......cleaning, right......


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Apr 2015)

Before it turns into the usual chest thumping stuff, let's watch the disparaging remarks.

LEOs are people too. Before we get down on the professional thing, lots of service weapons have disappeared also.

Lots of civilian weapons disappear regularly and not everyone goes to jail because of it.

Everyone, including LEOs and Military should be held to at least the same standard, with no favoritism.

That standard also extends, at least in Canada, that you are presumed innocent until the judge's gavel falls.

Let's all remember that before we start speculating and going off half cocked.

---Staff---


----------



## Dissident (6 Apr 2015)

Why do we insist on hammering on the victim? 

I hope that due care was taken when he left his vehicle unattended, but right now we don't have any indication of where the case was stored, what kind of vehicle it was or any other pertinent details. Someone from CPS told me it looks bad on the member, so maybe there are cause for concern, but its all conjectures at this point.

And so what if he took the rifle home with 2 loaded mags? That is likely how the rifle is issued. Even so, I would commend him if he was planing on going to practice on his own, not hammer him for the initiative.


----------



## Tibbson (6 Apr 2015)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Why do we insist on hammering on the victim?
> 
> I hope that due care was taken when he left his vehicle unattended, but right now we don't have any indication of where the case was stored, what kind of vehicle it was or any other pertinent details. Someone from CPS told me it looks bad on the member, so maybe there are cause for concern, but its all conjectures at this point.
> 
> And so what if he took the rifle home with 2 loaded mags? That is likely how the rifle is issued. Even so, I would commend him if he was planing on going to practice on his own, not hammer him for the initiative.



The bigger issue is that by taking the initiative he was in violation of a number of departmental regs and potentially laws.  The jails are full of people who claim to have had good intentions and initiative.


----------



## MilEME09 (6 Apr 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> The bigger issue is that by taking the initiative he was in violation of a number of departmental regs and potentially laws.  The jails are full of people who claim to have had good intentions and initiative.



We don't know that for sure, CPS does allow members to take weapons home. The devil is in the details here, one thing that's come up is if the case the C8 was in was properly tethered to the vehicle. If it was still tethered but not properly then its not a regulation violation. If they weren't used at all then it is, that said the firearms community in calgary is very proactive and if someone tries to sell this to a legal firearms dealer or owner it would be found rather quickly.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (6 Apr 2015)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Why do we insist on hammering on the victim?
> 
> I hope that due care was taken when he left his vehicle unattended, but right now we don't have any indication of where the case was stored, what kind of vehicle it was or any other pertinent details. Someone from CPS told me it looks bad on the member, so maybe there are cause for concern, but its all conjectures at this point.
> 
> And so what if he took the rifle home with 2 loaded mags? That is likely how the rifle is issued. Even so, I would commend him if he was planing on going to practice on his own, not hammer him for the initiative.



Departmental policy is that the rifle is not to be taken home, or transported while off duty and in a personal vehicle for any reason. When transported in a vehicle, it is to be secured to the vehicle via the cable locks in the trunk. Otherwise it is supposed to be secured to the mount in the cab of the service vehicle for quick deployment. Not simply locked in a case sitting in the back seat of a personal vehicle no less.

Members are not to remove service rifles from any department office or building for purposes other than duty or training (approved training conducted as a group under proper supervision at an approved site, personal training can take place at their indoor range). 

The department has weapons technicians/gunsmiths that are responsible for cleaning and maintenance of issued service weapons.



			
				MilEME09 said:
			
		

> I love how in the calgary story the officer in question apparently said he wanted to take it home to clean, yet he signed out two full magazines......cleaning, right......



Signing out a C8, the case is issued from the vault with ammunition.

The officer in question should have just gone straight home and then went for his meal.



			
				MilEME09 said:
			
		

> We don't know that for sure, CPS does allow members to take weapons home. The devil is in the details here, one thing that's come up is if the case the C8 was in was properly tethered to the vehicle. If it was still tethered but not properly then its not a regulation violation. If they weren't used at all then it is, that said the firearms community in calgary is very proactive and if someone tries to sell this to a legal firearms dealer or owner it would be found rather quickly.



 SOME officers take their service pistol home, however it is departmental policy that rifles are not to leave a department office or building for any reason as explained above. The Service also prefers that officers leave their pistols locked at the office as well, however should they, they are subjected to the same transport and storage laws as the rest of us.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Apr 2015)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Departmental policy is that the rifle is not to be taken home, or transported while off duty and in a personal vehicle for any reason. When transported in a vehicle, it is to be secured to the vehicle via the cable locks in the trunk. Otherwise it is supposed to be secured to the mount in the cab of the service vehicle for quick deployment. Not simply locked in a case sitting in the back seat of a personal vehicle no less.
> 
> Members are not to remove service rifles from any department office or building for purposes other than duty or training (approved training conducted as a group under proper supervision at an approved site, personal training can take place at their indoor range).
> 
> ...


----------



## kratz (16 Apr 2015)

It's been 13 days, but the rifle has been recovered, according to CBC.ca


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Apr 2015)

Recovery of the riffle would lead me to believe that the thief was not specifically after the gun … and decided to dump it somewhere after he realized what he had on his hands, the commotion it stirred and the trouble he would be in if he was found in possession of something that hot.


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Apr 2015)

Cool how when the police lose it, it's just a "patrol rifle", but it if got stolen from my car it would be a "semi automatic assault rifle capable of spewing lead death at a high rate of fire".    ;D


----------



## Alberta Bound (17 Apr 2015)

Kat S

I believe it is called "spin". something the boss does when he realizes that someone "probably" just screwed the pooch and the whole world is going to know about it. 

AB


----------



## Alberta Bound (17 Apr 2015)

"Relief" is when it happens to some other police service.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Apr 2015)

I'll just bet his boss was spinning at the news.  Glad they recovered it.  No news on the missing S&W pistol stolen from the NB member this way.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Apr 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I'll just bet his boss was spinning at the news.  Glad they recovered it.  No news on the missing S&W pistol stolen from the NB member this way.



Slightly dated, but the same happens yearly, give or take.http://www.canada.com/vancouversun/news/westcoastnews/story.html?id=0cf469f3-9f66-49ea-ab41-1d158cb338df





> 428 police guns lost or stolen, firearms group
> 
> By Vancouver Sun September 30, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 May 2015)

The consequences (for the public - the constable's still to be determined) of this incident are still unfolding.


http://calgaryherald.com/news/crime/police-notifying-hundreds-of-people-about-potential-privacy-breach


> Police notifying hundreds of people about potential privacy breach
> 
> Reid Southwick, Calgary Herald
> Published on: May 11, 2015
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 May 2015)

Weird case with weird circumstances.   I've read the police "randomly" found the stolen firearm in an apartment, doesn't really pass the sniff test. Especially with no one being charged.

And the officer had not one but 5 notebooks in his vehicle?


----------

